# NB's Forgotten Realms chronicle



## Nero's Boot (Feb 28, 2004)

Hey, everyone!  Some of you may remember me from the White Wolf forums, the Sword and Sorcery forums, and the WotC forums.  This is my first post here!

Right now I'm running my friends once every two Fridays through a Forgotten Realms campaign.  The PCs are: A human, raised by the elves of the High Forest, who is both a sorcerer and a spellfire wielder; an elf rogue; an elf ranger, and a halfling cleric of Mask.  Three of the four are from the High Forest.

The campaign started off in Waterdeep, as the human in question (named Jamal) wanted to see the outside world.  His adopted father knew he could no longer shelter his wayward human step-son, and so let him go, sending along Jamal's step-brother (the elf ranger, named Malakai) and step-sister-in-law (the elf rogue whose name escapes me at the moment).  While in Waterdeep, the PCs encountered a halfling cleric of Mask, who was on the run from a band of brigands he had betrayed.  The halfling (named Bumpkin) had been working with a band of bandits known as the Black Brigands, and, despite being neutral evil, had finally lost his enchantment with the brigandish lifestyle when the Black Brigands enslaved an entire clan of mites (from _The Tome of Horrors_).  Bumpkin is known by the PCs as being irredeemably evil, yet they sense from the young halfling cleric a burning need to save the hapless mites.

After Bumpkin was caught trying to rob a small Waterdhavian temple to the Seldarine, the high priest of the temple ordered the PCs to act as a "vehicle for small Bumpkin's redemption," charged by the high priest to redeem the small halfling regardless of the costs.

The first session consisted of the PCs wandering east towards Cormyr, fighting some of the Black Bandits' enslaved mites, and learning that Bumpkin passionately wants to see the mites freed.

The secret of the matter is that Bumpkin is a _polymorphed_ mite that has kept his original self.  The leader of the Black Bandits, a sorcerer named Kursk, transformed Bumpkin into a halfling on a cruel jest.  

The first part of this campaign, from levels 1-9, will focus on freeing the mites, and sending them home, with Bumpkin restored to his true nature.

--the second half will feature Netheril NB


----------

